# Virgin mobile phone



## middman (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi 

Has anyone had problems with their Virgin mobile in the last few days in Spain? It won't let me make any calls at all, but will allow texts. When I contacted Virgin via email they said there was a problem with Orange in Spain and told me to remove my battery for the phone to reset itself. Did that, made no difference. The problem remains and they haven't replied to any subsequent emails.

Thinking of buying a local SIM so can make calls. Anyone else done this, any tips?

Cheers


----------



## Bengal (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes! Couldn't make calls at all in last few days. The help line (contacted using skype to telephone) could not help & never mentioned any problem with Orange. I've had to manually switch network to a non virgin partner network just to get the phone working.

Glad to hear it's not just my phone!! 

Interested in the local sim route....

Bengal


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Interesting - we're in the Canaries - Fuerteventura. I purchased a data pass from Virgin, but can't get my smartphone online here. Not sure if it's connected to the problem above? The local Virgin default provider is Orange.

Mike


----------



## middman (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks both, seems somehow the problem is with Orange as the message I get tells me Orange are not putting my calls through. 

Tried the manual resetting Bengal and have another network now that will let me make calls, so thanks for that. Any idea how, or if, it effects costs? 

As o/h's phone also Virgin same problem, but his phone is unlocked so will get a SIM card for that tomorrow and let you know more.


----------



## middman (Dec 31, 2012)

Have had email from Virgin, problem is with their partners and they don't know when it'll be sorted.

This morning we bought an Orange Holiday prepaid SIM to go in an unlocked phone, cost €15, including €10 credit. Instructions helpfully in English, have used it to call UK without problem.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Now that's very strange.

We both have Virgin phones and use them both in Europe and here in South Africa, and have done for many years, without any problems............ until today.

All of a sudden, from this morning, no longer able to make calls or sms messages.

Haven't contacted Virgin yet as it not critical to us and only a few days left here.


----------



## Bengal (Aug 13, 2010)

I posted the problem on the Virgin Mobile forum & eventually they acknowledged there was a problem with Orange in Spain, but no indication yet of when it would be sorted. Their advice is to use Movistar or any other available network.

Bengal


----------

